# Free Havanese????



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I just saw this in our classifieds! If we had room for another dog, I would take him in until he found a good home, but this worries me.

Anyone in CA interested? 

Havanese 3 1/2Year old neutered male. Trained to commands. Travels well. Good adult companion & watch dog. Needs another small dog companion. Free to good home. 963-4174


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, I called her and got a little more info. Now she says he is closer to 6 1/2 years old...she adopted him in New Mexico. She said he suffers from separation anxiety and is a bit over-protective...I guess she has another dog that is un-neutered and they don't get along...His name is Woody and he is black and white. She said he is fully potty trained and is not a marker.
She wants someone that is in California, because if it doesn't work out she would want him back... 
I was thinking of my mom, but my mom wouldn't be able to deal with the separation anxiety.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, you should tell her to contact HRI.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I did mention that to her...and I also sent the info to them as well...hopefully either she will contact them or they will contact her!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My youngest son is in his senior year in college in southern CA. The only thing on his Christmas list was a Havanese. I know he would be the perfect Hav-dad, but I also know that I would be the one supporting the dog and probably hosting the dog next summer after he graduates. It is something I am willing to consider. Can you PM the phone number to me?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh I can't wait to hear how this turns out!
Hopefully we'll have our second Christmas miracle for the year!

Beverly


----------

